# Internet play alice?



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi questo servizio che sostengono di aiutare il gaming on line con le console è vero o è una bufala? mi dice che costa 3,03euro al mese. Lo potrei anche fare ma migliora davvero o è una bufala pazzesca??? voi ne sapete qualcosa??


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Gennaio 2014)

migliora solo il ping, se giochi a titoli da bm stile cod o bf4 allora è utile, per il resto come ad esempio fifa etc etc dove i tempi di reazione non sono velocissimi è praticamente inutile...
cmq se vai su pingtest e fa una prova vedi quanto pinghi


----------



## Milo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> migliora solo il ping, se giochi a titoli da bm stile cod o bf4 allora è utile, per il resto come ad esempio fifa etc etc dove i tempi di reazione non sono velocissimi è praticamente inutile...
> cmq se vai su pingtest e fa una prova vedi quanto pinghi



gioco a cod, ma il ghost non mi piace e penso di passare a bf4...

ho fatto il test, mi da 84ms, com'è come valore? conta anche che per la connessione alla play uso i powerline, quindi il valore reale è leggermente più basso..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Gennaio 2014)

tutte cretinate, gli regaleresti 6 euro


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

E' un leggero miglioramento di ping. Non aumenta affatto la velocità. Se controlli il tuo Ping e non va oltre i 100 non farlo assolutamente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> gioco a cod, ma il ghost non mi piace e penso di passare a bf4...
> 
> ho fatto il test, mi da 84ms, com'è come valore? conta anche che per la connessione alla play uso i powerline, quindi il valore reale è leggermente più basso..


Allora va bene stai tranquillo.


----------



## Milo (14 Gennaio 2014)

Ok, mi fido


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Gennaio 2014)

84ms non è buonissimo come ping ma non è nemmeno uno schifo... però con l'internet play ti si riduce del 50% circa quindi andresti a pingare 35-40ms
secondo me puoi provarlo, diciamo che si nota molto di piu su cod che su bf, poiche a cod ci sono molti scontri ravvicinati
io l'ho tenuta per un annetto quando è uscito mw3 e era una manna dal cielo perchè se sei anche host praticamente hai un vantaggio enorme rispetto agli altri giocatori...
comunque per 3 euro al mese non si muore


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Gennaio 2014)

io ping a 28 ... provato adesso su pingtest..


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Gennaio 2014)

con l'internet play pinghi 15ms
io pingavo 25ms ai tempi e me lo ridusse a 10ms


----------

